# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Renewing visas for Japanese people in EU

## Chipi

Posting this here in hope someone would have the answers - googling didn't help :/
Me and my japanese fiancee are living in UK now, but his visa is expiring this summer. We allready had extension for it last winter for 6 months, but now he should leave the country and come back again to get another 3 months as a tourist. (we are prolly going to move in autumn)
Is it enough if he just visits another EU country, i.e. is it enough that he just leaves from UK, or does he have to go all the way back to Japan? 
He wants to visit my family in my country in scandinavia this summer, but it's financially and timewise difficult for him to also travel to Japan.
Of course we'll inquire from officials as well, but in the meantime (its night time here and offices are closed) some experiences and advices from you guys would be great.
Thank you!

----------


## Maciamo

As the UK is not a member of the Schengen visa zone, just going out of the UK (and get a stamp on his passport as a proof) is enough. So a little weekend trip to Brussels or Paris by Eurostar will make the trick.

Otherwise you could apply for a partner/fiance visa. I believe the UK has the kind of thing, as long as you can prove that you have been living together for some time. As you are an EU citizen, it is basically the same as if you were British in this regard.

----------


## Chipi

Thank you so much, Maciamo! Again you were a big help - people can always trust you!
 :Rose: 

-C.

----------


## Maciamo

You're welcome !  :Smiling:

----------


## euconnection

*The most convenient, profitable and efficient way to get business visas, residence permit and work authorization in the European Union is to establish a company inside it.*


_According to the “Economist" magazine the removal of immigration restrictions worldwide would increase the global economical growth twice and might eventually solve the problems of unemployment, hunger, extreme poverty and economical crisis._ 

Dear sir/madame

In a framework of our new project, which called European connection we, G-group in Brussels (Gg BVBA) are assisting non European entrepreneurs, professionals, free lances and producers with an equal and successful access to the European markets and helping foreign entrepreneur to profit from European business opportunities. 

We are particularly focusing on helping small and medium size businesses, assisting them to overcome various bureaucratic obstacles and to successfully up set their enterprise in EU or to represent their interests with European suppliers and dealers. 

Our services are:

*Employment and business* : registration of business, tax administration, business plans, credit, banking,VAT, income tax, balance, consultancy. 
*Representation:* supplier and dealer relations, finding new partners in EU, negotiations and mediation with disputes. 
*Travel and immigration assistance* : residence permits for non-EU entrepreneurs, work permits, work and economic activity authorization, business visas, back up in immigration issues, legal address. 
*Research and marketing* : translation, interpretation, supplier relations, producer and distributor networking, product certification. 
*Export / import* : product certification, border tax assistance, logistics
*Real estate:* rental and retail offices, accommodation, mortgage, lofts, storage space, land 


Tel +32 47 550 6266 


G Group, Gg BVBA Belgium 
Rue Pletinckx 56, 1000, Brussels

----------

